# Destruction of Tartaria



## Quiahuitl (Mar 21, 2022)

A nice video by Olaf the Sverker pulling together some interesting ideas. 

1) There was a well documented nuclear winter type event in the northern hemisphere from 1816 which caused massive crop failures. Students of Tartaria will be aware that, prior to this, Tartaria appeared on every map and there was no sign of it afterwards.

2) There are what look like bomb craters all over what used to be Tartaria. Plus contemporary accounts of fire in the sky.

3) There are no trees older than 200 years across the entire region, suggesting it was completely flattened.

4) Olaf suggests Tartaria was nuked out of existence and that was the cause of the nuclear winter event.

The video is just 11 minutes long, well worth a look.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSMuabBpkQ&ab_channel=Olafthesverker_


----------



## Udjat (Mar 22, 2022)

I believe there have been several resets.  Maybe, and sorry if this seems out there, but maybe there was and possibly still a galactic war happening.  I have just delved into this subject at the end of last year, but I do remember having an old light up globe that was made I think the 50's and it had Tartary. Even at that young age I remember thinking about that place on my globe then, and now 40 years later I am revisiting it.  No matter how hard some one can try to hide the truth, a liar will always give them selves up even if it takes 10,000 years or more.


----------



## apear (Mar 26, 2022)

What about the mud flood?


----------



## JBCalcutta (Mar 26, 2022)

apear said:


> What about the mud flood?


After the melt?


----------



## Truth Lover (Mar 27, 2022)

apear said:


> What about the mud flood?


That is a good question, what about the mud flood. When there is great shaking, which God apparently said in the Bible, that he was going to shake the Earth, there is liquefaction. I saw an amazing early video on someone's cell phone in Japan. As they stood there by their car the whole hill of trees came downward like an avalanche. But rather than just know or some dirt falling down, the shaking and liquefaction sucked under all vegetation. The buildings in that video we're still standing. If you notice in mud flood photographs,  many of the piles of dirt are in some street alleyways, but not in every one. What hills which had been behind and next to the buildings may have shifted downward and made a pile of dirt as well as run-off mud flooding the area due to rain water.


Truth Lover said:


> That is a good question, what about the mud flood. When there is great shaking, which God apparently said in the Bible, that "he" was going to shake the Earth, there is liquefaction. I saw an amazing early video on someone's cell phone in Japan. As they stood there by their car the whole hill of trees came downward like an avalanche. But rather than just snow or some dirt cascading downward, the shaking and liquefaction sucked under all vegetation! The buildings in that video we're still standing.





Truth Lover said:


> If you notice in mud flood photographs,  many of the piles of dirt are in some streets but not in every one. What hills, which had been behind and next to the buildings, may have shifted downward and made a pile of dirt, as well as run-off mud, flooding the area due to rain water.


Amazingly I saw one old photo online that showed a mountain with no dirt on it, or a high hill, behind the heads on Easter Island. No mention was made of that in any way. But I noticed it. It was obvious to me that the dirt had come off the large hills and mostly buried the strange "heads." Then everybody wondered for a century or 2 (?) how those heads got there etc. Now they've dug them up and found oh yes, the full-figured statues were buried up to their necks. Liquefaction sucks under,  but also dirt falling off the mountain avalanched/slid down. So that could be where all the vegetation went. 

I went back to the town I raised my children in. I had not been there for only 20 years. And you can hardly see anything in the town, there are so many trees just blocking the views everywhere. Even my old yard was plain and we planted a few trees, but trees are everywhere. You cannot even see the house from the road now. That is why I think all this mud flood liquefaction was not very long ago.  It only takes a couple decades for a lot of trees to grow.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Mar 28, 2022)

It takes more then a couple of decades for trees to grow back if a large flood washed away all growable seeds from the land. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## judough (Mar 28, 2022)

very hard to hear it..but great vid


----------



## Quiahuitl (Mar 28, 2022)

Mudflood - I've read a lot about this but nothing definitive.  Sven appears to have done some good research on the nuclear winter type event of 1816 and subsequent years, however he does not mention any contemporary accounts of ash or dust raining from the sky.

I've seen plenty of photos to suggest that a lot of things were buried in mud during the mid 1800s and indeed there appear to be photos of people digging buildings out from at least 20 feet of mud.  Some, but not all, of these photos are explained by local stories.  

There are lots of buildings to this day seemingly buried up to their first floor. My impression, having only studied this subject since last summer, is that all the mudflooded buildings look like they come from before 1800.


----------



## Udjat (May 6, 2022)

Hello everyone, and hope all is well!  I am very interested in this subject and think there is something to be said for a lot of information that points to something strange has happened in the near past that seems to be hidden on purpose.  Don't you think that this is to important to not mention this subject in school?  I wonder how many teachers of mine even know that such a place existed.  It seems it is a deliberate attempt to erase this part of history from our minds.

I would like to mention that I am looking out my window right now at trees that may be 100 to 150(if that) year old trees.  I live in Vermont and they say that this state was all pasture land at one time.  I bet it looked somewhat like Ireland.  There are stone walls everywhere you can imagine, in places you wouldn't dare trudge through.  Who would build so many stone walls(some say they mark property), in the weirdest places? It looks to me like maybe that was the only was to pick up a mess and make it look like people just built stone walls.  Maybe these stone walls are remnants of fallen temples of a civilization that perished from the same thing that took out the Tartars.  Maybe I'm just reaching.

The scenery is quite different now than what it was in the colonial times.  I have been looking around my town, even asking the historical society for pictures of the old world here.  It is nice sometimes to live in a small area because they have a lot of information that hasn't been tainted with as much as lets say, a major city. There are plenty of Tartarian style buildings all around my area.  

I have found an old map from Nat Geo from 1976, that shows the Tartar people and gives a brief explanation of the peoples and what region they came from.  It reads that they come from the area above Iran.  I am part Russian, my great grandparents on my mother's side were from Russia, near the Ukraine, is what I am told.  But I believe that this heritage has something to do with the Tartar peoples.  

I believe that  Tartary may have been just another casualty in the art of war and pillaging and I believe that these peoples may have also been part of a cataclysm whether it was a galactic war, weather, or all of the above.  I also think that this incident that took out most of the Tartars was something that was global.  It may not have touched every continent in the same way, but it was felt.

Another thing I would like to state, is my other set of great grandparents, on my father's side, moved to the USA from Italy because of a really bad earthquake during 1908? 

In Pakistan, Mohjen-daro is an ancient city that some say is cursed.  There is evidence that also shows that this ancient city is soaked with radioactivity.  I think there may be a correlation, but again I may be reaching.  Be well!


----------



## Quiahuitl (Aug 2, 2022)

Cutting and pasting an image from another thread Novaya Zemlya: Russians Hiding the Remnants of the Old World?

Here is a diagram of the elimination of Nordic DNA in what appears to be the same area in which no trees older than 200 years exist.  There are plenty of people of Nordic descent either side of Tartaria to this day.


----------



## Starfire (Oct 9, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Hello everyone, and hope all is well!  I am very interested in this subject and think there is something to be said for a lot of information that points to something strange has happened in the near past that seems to be hidden on purpose.  Don't you think that this is to important to not mention this subject in school?  I wonder how many teachers of mine even know that such a place existed.  It seems it is a deliberate attempt to erase this part of history from our minds.
> 
> I would like to mention that I am looking out my window right now at trees that may be 100 to 150(if that) year old trees.  I live in Vermont and they say that this state was all pasture land at one time.  I bet it looked somewhat like Ireland.  There are stone walls everywhere you can imagine, in places you wouldn't dare trudge through.  Who would build so many stone walls(some say they mark property), in the weirdest places? It looks to me like maybe that was the only was to pick up a mess and make it look like people just built stone walls.  Maybe these stone walls are remnants of fallen temples of a civilization that perished from the same thing that took out the Tartars.  Maybe I'm just reaching.
> 
> ...


You mentioned your great-grandparents that came from Italy in 1908 because of an earthquake. I immediately thought of the Great White Fleet.

Here's the wiki blurb for it, reasonably accurate:
_The *Great White Fleet* was the popular nickname for the group of United States Navy battleships which completed a journey around the globe from December 16, 1907 to February 22, 1909 by order of President Theodore Roosevelt. Its mission was to make friendly courtesy visits to numerous countries while displaying new U.S. naval power to the world. Hulls were painted a stark white, giving the armada its nickname. It consisted of 16 battleships divided into two squadrons, along with various small escorts. Roosevelt sought to demonstrate growing American military power and blue-water navy capability_

This armada spent the entire year of 1908 cruising from city to city throughout the world, expecting tribute and homage from all countries. Whoever agreed to destroy their antiquitech, switch to oil for energy and lie about history had a nice visit from the US Navy. If they didn't agree, they got torpedoed and called it an earthquake, like in Italy.

Pretty sure I read the real scoop about it on a thread here.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 9, 2022)

Starfire said:


> You mentioned your great-grandparents that came from Italy in 1908 because of an earthquake. I immediately thought of the Great White Fleet.
> 
> Here's the wiki blurb for it, reasonably accurate:
> _The *Great White Fleet* was the popular nickname for the group of United States Navy battleships which completed a journey around the globe from December 16, 1907 to February 22, 1909 by order of President Theodore Roosevelt. Its mission was to make friendly courtesy visits to numerous countries while displaying new U.S. naval power to the world. Hulls were painted a stark white, giving the armada its nickname. It consisted of 16 battleships divided into two squadrons, along with various small escorts. Roosevelt sought to demonstrate growing American military power and blue-water navy capability_
> ...



SH Archive - Real mission of the 1907-1909 US Great White Fleet, what was it?


----------



## Udjat (Oct 9, 2022)

Starfire said:


> You mentioned your great-grandparents that came from Italy in 1908 because of an earthquake. I immediately thought of the Great White Fleet.
> 
> Here's the wiki blurb for it, reasonably accurate:
> _The *Great White Fleet* was the popular nickname for the group of United States Navy battleships which completed a journey around the globe from December 16, 1907 to February 22, 1909 by order of President Theodore Roosevelt. Its mission was to make friendly courtesy visits to numerous countries while displaying new U.S. naval power to the world. Hulls were painted a stark white, giving the armada its nickname. It consisted of 16 battleships divided into two squadrons, along with various small escorts. Roosevelt sought to demonstrate growing American military power and blue-water navy capability_
> ...


After thinking about my ancestors' "earthquake" I thought about our family health problems. Forgive me if you think this sounds weird, but what if it was a bomb that had residues that transformed the cellular makeup of my relatives and then it carried over through the generations, on purpose. I know it sounds like I am reaching and trying to put to much together, but it just makes sense to me.

I used to revere Mr. Roosevelt and his wife, but after going to their home town in Rhinebeck, NY, reading about what family's those two came from and reading about Lindbergh I realized that these people had hands in something bigger than I had ever thought.  And, when you tell me this about the fleet it makes even more sense, so thank you!!!

When leaders tout around their military, especially parades, and showing their "muscle" around the world, you then begin to see that you are dealing with a *DICTATOR.  *And that is just what we (the United States) is, and whom ever the president is at the time is just the ring leader of the circus.


----------



## Starfire (Oct 10, 2022)

Udjat said:


> After thinking about my ancestors' "earthquake" I thought about our family health problems. Forgive me if you think this sounds weird, but what if it was a bomb that had residues that transformed the cellular makeup of my relatives and then it carried over through the generations, on purpose. I know it sounds like I am reaching and trying to put to much together, but it just makes sense to me.
> 
> I used to revere Mr. Roosevelt and his wife, but after going to their home town in Rhinebeck, NY, reading about what family's those two came from and reading about Lindbergh I realized that these people had hands in something bigger than I had ever thought.  And, when you tell me this about the fleet it makes even more sense, so thank you!!!
> 
> When leaders tout around their military, especially parades, and showing their "muscle" around the world, you then begin to see that you are dealing with a *DICTATOR.  *And that is just what we (the United States) is, and whom ever the president is at the time is just the ring leader of the circus.


If it's not too personal, can you elaborate on the health issues you think may be a result of that 'earthquake'? I am an RN and have dug into DNA a bit and would be willing to look for you. Or send me a message instead.


----------



## Udjat (Oct 10, 2022)

First I'd like to apologize for the mix up of the Roosevelts in my last post. The mention was of Teddy Roosevelt, but even so, Teddy Roosevelt was a war monger and the latter Roosevelts was part of the same family, I believe 5th cousins.  These family ties in high appointed positions is and has been intentional. 



Starfire said:


> If it's not too personal, can you elaborate on the health issues you think may be a result of that 'earthquake'? I am an RN and have dug into DNA a bit and would be willing to look for you. Or send me a message instead.


I would like to share with you and others, so thank you for asking.  Now I am not a doctor by any means, but have delved into Ayurveda some and have realized that there are many connections that run deep within a persons DNA.  There are many things that can influence our mind and bodies, internally and environmentally.  I recently lost my father to cancer and realized that many of these "symptoms" have plagued his children as well. I have noticed the family shares in similar ailments.  He had problems with diabetes, his kidneys, and the cleansing of his blood, along with dental issues that are said to be "genetic".  My father was a baby boomer generation and he did not take care of himself well, but he did not drink alcohol, and he smoked like Smog the dragon. 
My father's family came from Italy from his father's side.  My great grandfather and grandmother came to America with, I believe, the hopes of a new and "safe" life in America.  The sad thing is, is that when they came here everything had changed for them including what they ATE.

Now what is interesting is that my mother's father's parents came from Russia, around the Ukraine area and their med history contains, cysts and aneurisms. I am sorry but that is all the info I can offer on the medical history.  If I can think of anymore I will let you know.  Thank you and sorry to have gone off the thread topic a bit.


----------

